# Family Visa Possible?



## Pritesh J (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Folks! This is officially my first post. I know this topic has been discussed time & time again, though I would yet like to solicit some advice from the experts here.

I have a German spouse, yes! we are married. She is expecting & is in her third month officially. She is on work mode though her salary is about 750 euros take home per month. Since her pregnancy, (her contract has 6 months yet to go) she is working less hours as per law there. She still gets to draw her paychecks for the same amount. I, on the other hand run my own IT co. here in Mumbai, an SME (Small-Medium Enterprise along with a sister concern affiliated to realty. 

My question is would they give me a family visa, knowing the situation where I have an established job here, while I try to set things up there to be with my wife & child? Would her income suffice or would I have to supplement mine as well? (Which I did earlier for the tourist visa) 

Would they in anyway refuse our application for a family visa? (I dread that day)
We have all our supporting documents including our marriage certificate. Any advice there would be more than helpful. 

Ps: I am Indian


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Since you are married, you should be able to get a spouse visa. Even without a kid.

However 750 EUR is not a lot of money and surely won't suffice for 3. What do you mean by "supplement your income"? Do you plan to work or not?


----------



## Pritesh J (Mar 11, 2013)

@Mr. Tweek-Many Thanks for your quick revert. Indeed I plan too work once I get the family visa!
For now, here in Mumbai I do make on an average about 1200 E a month. When I say "supplement", I mean Would I have to show them my earnings here to facilitate a quick and easy process for the visa? Last time around, I did have to show them my bank statements.
In this scenario, since my wife will be taking a maternity leave, I would have to show supplement my income here in Mumbai to the consulate authorities right?

Pritesh


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pritesh J said:


> @Mr. Tweek-Many Thanks for your quick revert. Indeed I plan too work once I get the family visa!
> For now, here in Mumbai I do make on an average about 1200 E a month. When I say "supplement", I mean Would I have to show them my earnings here to facilitate a quick and easy process for the visa? Last time around, I did have to show them my bank statements.
> In this scenario, since my wife will be taking a maternity leave, I would have to show supplement my income here in Mumbai to the consulate authorities right?
> 
> Pritesh


The German Embassy does not mention any proof of income from the applicant:

German Missions in India - Family Re-union Visa

Would you continue to receive money from your business in India after moving to Germany?


----------



## Pritesh J (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, would continue to receive funds in Germany as we run an online business, where remittances are a part & parcel of it. As for the link, well aware of that, though for the tourist visa last time around, they did ask me to furnish my bank statements , as it was a long-trip for me.
Assuming if my wife's salary is not enough, I think they will ask me to supplement mine don't u think so?

Pritesh


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> for the tourist visa last time around, they did ask me to furnish my bank statements


Tourist visas are completely different. Always, everywhere.
The intention of Family visas is to keep families together. This is a basic right in the German constitution and it does not depend on anyone's income.


----------



## Pritesh J (Mar 11, 2013)

Many Thanks! I hope they share our enthusiasm come D-Day! Have to begin learning Basic German, I guess then post that 6-8 weeks would be a standard norm for them to process the visa.



Regards
Pritesh


----------

